# The Crossroads Herd :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's the whole doe herd on a beautiful day.  Most of the adult does are confirmed bred.  Sometimes I wish we had more goats... and other times I'm really, really glad we have a smallish amount.  

I love this pasture!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

From left to right: Capriole's Precariously Pompous, Capriole's Color Me Magic, Capriole's Reddy To Rock, Leaning Tree MJ. Hocus Pocus, Capriole's Chasing Rainbows, Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi, Crossroads Liberty Belle, Crossroads Dazzling Diamonds and Leaning Tree CJ. Babe.  Reddy is the doe kicking Pomp's head in the 3rd picture of the 2nd set. They actually get along really well... most of the time. Pomp was laying in Reddy's spot though so that had to change.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

"Reddy is the doe kicking Pomp's head in the 3rd picture of the 2nd set."

Love it! Too funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful herd!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL love the pics, those girls just have expressions that scream personality, love them! Such gorgeous girls too ♥ 9 does is a really good number, especially when you know adult does are pregnant and your numbers will increase for a while when they kid.
My kids have 8 does and all 8 may be bred for Jan-March, and I am honestly feeling very overwhelmed!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm really excited about kidding season getting here. Reddy, Magic, Liberty and Pokey are the 4 that are confirmed bred.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dazzle looks out of place. She should come live with her mommy  
Just kidding. They all look great. Can't wait to see your kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All beautiful.

I love the funny pics, they made my day, LOL.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

As usual my post didn't go. Lovely bunch of girls you have there. Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  I can't wait either!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Gorgeous girls. They look amazing(as well as the green grass).
Can't wait to see these kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  Yeah, the goats love that grass.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely colorful herd.  Dandi (think that's the big traditional) would fit in better at my place though. Hehe!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Seeing pictures of your herd makes me sad about selling our Boer girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  Yeah... Dandi is the big traditional. I doubt she's ever leaving.  

Oh no! Really? How come Sydney? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what it sounds like for now... They are gone being bred right now, and things are so much calmer and peaceful and much easier to do chores while they're not here. I really love them, but I just don't think we have the right set up.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww that's too bad.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah  Hopefully they will be easy to sell, they're both nice does (especially Ellie) and they are in with a couple really nice bucks.. Ellie a paint buck (the kids should be really colorful :lol: ) and Annie a really nice buck from Leslie's. Just have to find them good homes.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Which bucks are you using? I'm sure there are plenty of people who would want bred does.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh goodness, I forgot their names... The leaning tree buck is Endall, but forgot the paint bucks' name.


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's ok Sydney.  

Thanks!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

One day I hope I have a herd as nice as yours if you were closer I would want to reserve a doe kid or 2 from you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pictures.  They are looking so cute with their winter coats coming in.


----------

